
Plenty to Watch Online, but Viewers Prefer to Pay for Cable - unignorant
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/23/business/media/23couch.html?ref=technology
======
marknutter
I think the critical missing component here is channel surfing from the couch.
If I had a set-top box that allowed me to flip through a bunch of pre-made
"channels" featuring cleverly grouped internet shows, I would be much more
willing to watch internet based stuff. I think even simulating the effect of
entering a program already in progress would make sense too. Traditionally,
that has been the way we sample content on tv, and having to start fresh at
the beginning of every new show is too time consuming.

